# Phoenix Gold Sapphire SA1.5x - thoughts?



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok everyone, building a new system and was looking for an amp... ran across someone selling an old Sapphire SA1.5x (5-channel) Phoenix Gold Amp.

I used to have 2 of the MS275's of the same era - but dont know much about the Sapphire line.

Any Opinions on it? Worth $75.00?

going to look at it tonight so all opinions welcome!

Thanks
-Ryan


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Sapphire always sounded good when we used it. I think it was PG's last US-made entry-level line. New, it was too costly compared to its competitors, but it was a decent little amp. No idea how the caps hold up but it IS 14 years old?


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

I suppose if it goes bad or doesnt sound clean I can send it in for repair... though I have to think it would cost less to just toss it at that point.

So the real question is - cleaner than a refurbished Fosgate 300x and a 160a2? since those are the amps this one would be replacing in the system buildup.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sapphire amp were nice, but I'd rather go with the RF amps. Both the PG and RF amps sound "clean" IMO, but the RF probably makes more power. 

And VP is correct that the it was the last US made entry level amp that they made. The next entry level amp line up (QX line) was asian made IIRC.

BTW, you can't compare the MS and the Sapphire line , no contest...flagship vs. entry level lol


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

They are good little amps. I have a SA3.0x and a SA1.0(I just wish it was white).

Offer $60.00 for it.


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

Well I picked it up for 60.00... its not in bad shape, but a few fins are chewed up and there is a lost of purple paint missing... but I figured what the heck.

Now that I have it home, I found the biggest problem with the amp... which is not age or damage, but design. Its only got a front and rear input, no sub level input... so I wouldnt be able to tune the sub with the head unit. 

So, now I have a little 5-channel amp in case I ever need one... I might see what it would cost to have someone take a look at it, make sure its performing correctly if I can find someone that I can trust to fix it back to or better than stock. Seems I have seen one or two here around DIY, but cant remember and search hasnt been real helpful.

Anyway... I took some guts pictures, will post them up tomorrow. 

For now I think I will just pack it away and use it for trading stock or just hold it for a while... and see what happens.


----------

